
Obsessing - nirmal
http://obsessing.org/
======
sayhello
This is s'posed to be a demo of processing.js isn't it? I like the vi-like
interface. If only there were the shortcut keys like
<http://gpl.internetconnection.net/vi/>

Pretty cool nonetheless

------
timcederman
Doesn't work properly for me, either in Firefox 2 or IE 7...

------
DaniFong
Wow, that's awesome.

